# How do a picture in my profile?



## AlexStone (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi, I looked around on how to post a picture that wasn't on the :icon: but really didn't find anything. I'd like to post a picture of me and my mate. It's been a while and I forgot how it is done! Any help is appreciated!


----------



## BiscuitTheHusky (Apr 7, 2014)

If you would like to post a picture, in the box where you type the text from where you reply, there should be a button that looks like a tree (third button along from the right) You click that and you can either upload one from your computer or from a url. Hope i helped


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 7, 2014)

What type of pic? 
Like a profile pic or just a normal submission?


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 7, 2014)

Submit to scraps and alter the profile picture setting in profile.


----------



## AlexStone (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh I meant when I was doing my profile page and wanted to insert a picture there.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 8, 2014)

You can't include raw images in the profile description on FA. It's just not possible.


----------



## AlexStone (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh, I just asked because I see people have the picture of themselves and their mate on their page and I was wanting to put one up.


----------



## DUVMik (Apr 8, 2014)

Perhaps you could show us an example. So we know what we know what you're meaning


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 8, 2014)

If you are talking about an image that appears on the right of the user profile page

Much like the "Deal With it" picture on this profile: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragoneer

Then upload an image to your scraps folder, go to http://www.furaffinity.net/controls/profile/ and select it from the dropdown list under the "Profile ID" heading.


----------



## AlexStone (Apr 8, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragoneer
This is what I mean there is a smaller picture of this dragon and the green dragon.


----------



## Artex. (Apr 8, 2014)

Those are just 2 user icons put together like :scigglesicon::dragoneericon:


----------



## Taralack (Apr 8, 2014)

Here's something I bet you didn't know - if you type :iconusername: it shows up as (avatarimage)username but if you type :usernameicon: it shows up as (avatarimage)


----------

